# AUTOTRAIL LEISURE BATTERY.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi, 
Does anyone who owns an Autotrail tell me if there is a space for a second leisure battery? I have a Cheyenne 696 on order.
Regards,


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello sennen523

On the 696 I remember the battery is in the garage area. A friend of mine who has one install an additional battery next to the original. If Autotrail have changed the 696 to match the other cheyennes the battery should be in the near side front locker. If you lift the hatch in the locker it gives you access to the battery compartment which has enough space to put 3 in. However not a good idea to put 3 in due to it not being a balanced system electrically but thats another story. hope this helps.


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Senen

I have a 696g and as RainDancer alludes to the batteries are housed in the offside side locker with plenty of room to fit an additional one.

Dick


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Raindancer. Dick, Thanks. Have you fitted a SOLAR PANEL to your 696G and have you had any general probs with the van?
sennen.


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Senen

I do not wish to put you off but yes we did have a few teathing problems but all are sorted now and very happy with it. I had a solar panel fitted which has proved to be invaluable especialy in France stopping at Aires and generaly being self sufficient and not having to worry about the power thing. Anything else you need to know just PM me.

regards Dick


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello sennen523 & wendick

My 840 has had no problems at all unless you call a screw coming loose a problem. Maybe I have just been lucky. When I ordered mine I told the dealer and Autotrail that I wanted the third run of 840's not the first. When asked why I told them that all the problems would have been ironed out by the third run all being well. Trouble is they keep changing the insides to what they think is a better design. They should ask the people who use them. Hope this helps if you need any more info on Autotrails just ask.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have an Autotrail 634L which has a locker on the nearside for the leisure battery,I have fitted 2 more heavy duty leisure batteries in the boot at the side of the spare wheel.I know you are supposed to keep them as close as possible to avoid any voltage drop but there was not enough room in the designated battery locker,and I have used heavy cable.

I have also fitted an 85watt solar panel and regulator recently and would be interested to hear of Dicks teething problems.In theory I now have 330A/Hours at my disposal,but it is probably less than half of that as I don't want to run the batteries below 50% charge.

The only thing I am slightly worried about now is that when the regulator digital display shows the state of charge at 100% and 13.2volts at the end of the day,the following day it is reading 87% and 12.8volts this is with the 12volt system switched off so obviously no load.Is this normal or I am being a bit paranoid about it,the regulator has a blocking diode to prevent any discharge overnight and I am wondering if it is faulty. 

Even at this time of year the 85watt solar panel is still supplying about 0.5A/H to the batteries and they charge up to 100% again after approx 3 hours,I would be interested to hear of any other members experiences with a similar set up.

Steve and Sharon


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Our Miami has the battery under the seat in the dining area. It came wired for a 2nd battery but no compartment. I bought a battery box and wired it in myself. Easy enough if you know how. I think that you can order a second battery so I would ring Auto Trail or your dealer.
We have had little trouble from ours other than a leak at the front and badly fitted heating ducts which caused an over heating problem. Now rectified by me after I found out the problem.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sennen, We have a 696G and have fitted an extra leisure battery into the near side locker along with a 1500 watt inverter. There is actually enough room for four batteries should you require. As mentioned the battery is housed in the near side locker under the floor in its own designated compartment, very handy!
A friend of ours in the motorcaravan club lives near you in Rhyl, he too has a 696G. He has done some great mods to his van and given me loads of ideas, such as ditch the HUGE loading ramp and replace it with a telescopic one, so much easier to get out and use. 
Hope you enjoy your Cheyenne to the full, when do you get it?

Happy Camping

Pete and Jackie (Wrexham)


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

HELLO PETE AND JACKIE,
Thanks for your post, hope to get it in April, ordered 25th October.
We are new to Motorhomes, so learning all the time.
Thanks.
Al & Jan.


----------

